
Law firm bosses envision Watson-type computers replacing young lawyers - ryan_j_naughton
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/law-firm-bosses-envision-watson-type-computers-replacing-young-lawyers/
======
JoachimS
It would be interesting to hear how these bosses reason regarding how junior
lawyers are supposed to gain years of experience when the entry level jobs are
scrapped. Are they all mentally hoping that some other firm will take the
cost?

